# FFWD F6R- Suitable as all-arounders?



## davidthepark (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi, I plan on getting a new wheelset and the FFWD F6R caught my eyes.
I plan on changing these out with a crappy pair of Bontrager clinchers. I will be riding some flat but because there are like hills here and there. 

Do you think the F6R are suitable to be my all-rounders? Or are they to deep to go up hills? The clincher is 58mm and tubular is 60mm.

Thanks!


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd say deep carbon clinchers aren't that bad for moderate hills, in fact you can wind up a bit of extra speed at the approach which helps get over the smaller bumps. Although when things get over 7% steep a lighter pair of wheels will be a better choice. FFWDs seem to be pretty competitive weight-wise considering their depth and reasonable price.

You could ride the F6R under most circumstances and most of the time they will be of net benefit. Variable wind gusts on a twisty course, or extended climbing, it's nice to have a lower-profile wheelset as an alternative though.


----------



## davidthepark (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the great input. I know I shouldnt be doing this but the biggest reason I want the F6Rs are because of its amazing celeste color/decal.
Are there any other wheels with such color?


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

There have been quite a lot of celeste-coloured bicycle products, but what you're looking for is high end wheels associated with Bianchi sponsored pro teams. Currently that is the case with Dutch team Vacansoleil, who ride Bianchis, also using the FFWD wheels. Hence, they make them the right colour. Bianchi have supplied bikes for lots of ProTour teams and some top amateur/continental outfits historically, but the more you look the more you'll find vintage equipment going that route!

Of course, you can always get your own stick-on celeste graphics made up using signage vinyl, at a printshop, if you can get it done on Adobe Illustrator or the like. But the FFWDs do have clear coat over their decals, so that's obviously better.


----------

